# Looks like Wednesday's the Day!



## BuggyBoyNYC (Jun 10, 2007)

From SkyREPORT this AM:

Smithsonian Debut Boosts DIRECTV's HD
It's not called "America's Attic" for nothing ... and Wednesday"s expected debut of the Smithsonian Channel on DIRECTV will have a little bit of something for everyone. Wolves, fashion, super cars, outhouse races are all slated for the HD offering which will show on DIRECTV's channel 267. 

Smithsonian Networks GM Tom Hayden tells SkyREPORT the 24-hour channel's offerings will start out as 90 percent "real" (as opposed to upconverted and such) HD, moving into 100 percent real stuff in the future. 

A joint venture of Showtime and the Smithsonian Institution, the channel starts with an inventory of 70 to 75 hours of programming, going to 200 by summer 2008. And are the cable guys getting ready to jump on this one? Well, Hayden says, would they debut if they weren't "real close" to announcing cable deals? Look for it in the near future.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Man I hope so... would be nice to have BTN-HD by this weekend (and TBS-HD in time for when the MLB playoffs start).


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

I sure hope we get something...we have been strung along for weeks with "possible" dates. I will just wait and when they come on, they come on. (But I hope this week!!!)


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> Man I hope so... would be nice to have BTN-HD by this weekend (and TBS-HD in time for when the MLB playoffs start).


What's BTN?


----------



## MLock (Aug 2, 2007)

Big Ten Network


----------



## j.r.braswell (Dec 18, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> What's BTN?


The Big Ten Network. You know, Michigan, Ohio State and the others.


----------



## Larry_Rymal (Jan 15, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> What's BTN?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Ten_Network


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

If that was to happen it would be a great birthday gift. It would almost be as good as my copy of Halo 3 I'm getting for my Bday.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't hold your breath. Remember way back when it was supposed to be the 9th, then the 19th, yadda yadda.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> Don't hold your breath. Remember way back when it was supposed to be the 9th, then the 19th, yadda yadda.


I agree and until more people can see 498 without an issue, I don't think HDTV will launch.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Let's hope this actually happens... it would be nice to see my Mythbusters, Dirty Jobs, UCLA football, etc.. in HD.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> I agree and until more people can see 498 without an issue, I don't think HDTV will launch.


No doubt about that. Last thing DTV wants is a plethora of support calls about not getting the new HD channels. I would imagine so long as there are so many issues of users not receiving just a few test channels, new HD is not coming for awhile. I'm guessing there are a LOT of bugs to work out yet. But heck, I still get all the SD channels, so it's not like I'm not getting anything. We've been this long without new HD channels, let's all just wait patiently and do our best to assist DTV in getting these turned on.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

allready mentioned

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100147


----------



## Standtall29 (Sep 16, 2007)

AlbertZeroK said:


> I agree and until more people can see 498 without an issue, I don't think HDTV will launch.


Directv is not going to wait on people to reset there equipment. Thats all allot of people need to do. The other thing is a lot of multi switch's is the problem.


----------



## 7links (Oct 29, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> Man I hope so... would be nice to have BTN-HD by this weekend (and TBS-HD in time for when the MLB playoffs start).


TBS will be on for the playoffs... This is from hdsportsguide.com

DIRECTV is Home for 2007 MLB Postseason in HD
Thursday September 6, 12:15 pm ET 
DIRECTV is Premier Destination for FOX Sports and TBS's Division, League Championship and World Series Coverage in HD

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--DIRECTV HD fans across the country will have the best seats in the house to every Major League Baseball (MLB) postseason game this fall. To date, DIRECTV is the only national multichannel video provider committed to carrying both FOX and TBS's exclusive postseason HD broadcasts.
TBS in HD is scheduled to launch on DIRECTV in September and for the first time ever will feature exclusive broadcasts of the MLB Division Series and National League Championship Series. DIRECTV will also offer FOX Sports' coverage of the American League Championship Series and the 2007 World Series in HD.

"Our goal for some time now has been to make DIRECTV the premier destination for HD fans across the country and we are very close to making that a reality," said Eric Shanks, executive vice president of DIRECTV Entertainment. "Our customers are counting on us to provide them with not only the most HD programming, but also the best quality HD programming available. We can't think of a better way to watch the MLB postseason on FOX and TBS than in DIRECTV's glorious HD."

TBS in HD will be added to the DIRECTV HD programming lineup, which will be home to the up to 100 new national HD channels DIRECTV will make available by year-end. Customers who are interested in adding HD Access to their base programming package for $9.99 per month can contact 1-800-DIRECTV or visit DIRECTV.com for details.

DIRECTV's industry leading lineup of HD sports programming includes up to 10 MLB games a week in HD and DIRECTV plans to offer all MLB games produced in HD beginning with the 2008 season. DIRECTV also offers NBA and NHL games in HD, and through its exclusive NFL SUNDAY TICKET(TM) Superfan subscription, DIRECTV customers have access to more than 180 NFL games in HD.

DIRECTV announced earlier this year that it will have the capacity to launch up to 100 national HD channels and local HD channels in up to 75 markets by the end of 2007.

With the launch of a new satellite early next year, DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD and digital channels and 150 national HD channels, in addition to new advanced programming services for customers


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Standtall29 said:


> Directv is not going to wait on people to reset there equipment. Thats all allot of people need to do. The other thing is a lot of multi switch's is the problem.


The truth is we don't know how wide spread the issue is. But if neither my SWM5 or my WB616 connected directly to my dish works, I would say we have an issue. My guess at this point is firmware in the HR20/H20 or possibly a bad batch of satellite dishes. But that's only a wild guess.

I do however have a tech scheduled to come out Friday (and will push it back or cancel it depending on how the week goes.) I did this incase it is an issue with something they have to replace, I'll be ahead of the game.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> I agree and until more people can see 498 without an issue, I don't think HDTV will launch.


This is probably very true. I'm guessing there will be a software push tonight. This will provide Tuesday day with any new/continuing issues...


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Standtall29 said:


> Directv is not going to wait on people to reset there equipment. Thats all allot of people need to do. The other thing is a lot of multi switch's is the problem.


Agree... DirecTV is not going to delay launching the new HD channels because of customer errors/issues. It could be things like diplexed lines, wrong multiswitches, systems set-up for 3LNBs when the customer already has a SlimLine installed, etc...


----------



## CTuser (Oct 16, 2006)

If they aren't ready to launch the new HD channels by the playoffs, they could always throw TBS up at channel 94/95 like they do with the NFL Network games.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

7links said:


> TBS will be on for the playoffs... This is from hdsportsguide.com
> 
> DIRECTV is Home for 2007 MLB Postseason in HD
> Thursday September 6, 12:15 pm ET
> DIRECTV is Premier Destination for FOX Sports and TBS's Division, League Championship and World Series Coverage in HD .....


Seems to me I remember D* making a similar announcement about the History Channel HD, and we all know how well that worked out! 

And besides, Sept 6 is like eons ago in HD land...wonder what they would say today?


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

John4924 said:


> And besides, Sept 6 is like eons ago in HD land...wonder what that would say today?


Our new HD channels will be launched..........Soon.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Until the new channels are launched, most people won't know if they have a problem or not. Other than those on this forum, most customers are unaware of channel 498 or any other testing. Launch the channels and let the phones ring.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

txtommy said:


> Until the new channels are launched, most people won't know if they have a problem or not. Other than those on this forum, most customers are unaware of channel 498 or any other testing. Launch the channels and let the phones ring.


Yeah...they could set up call centers like my company [a major oil company] uses in india & malaysia! That would fix things up real good! :lol:


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

The only way a lot of customers will realize that they even have a problem is when they don't get the channels after they light up. This is especially true if their problem is hardware related.

D* is not going to delay for months while they address thousands of hardware issues (e.g. incompatible multiswitches, long cable, diplexers, bad/missing BBCs).

They are doing everything they can to mitigate the failures (BBC awareness emails & phone calls) as well as identify the possible causes of issues and what the fixes are for those issues (thus all the polls relating to our own ch 498 failures/successes).

But no matter how much they do up front, there are going to be issues for a lot of people when the new HD channels roll out. That's a fact. You won't find all the rocks in the water until you set sail.

And if you think D* won't roll something out where there may be lingering issues, look no further than 13 months ago and the rollout of the HR20.

They are getting as ready as they can reasonably be. Since they can't proactively audit everyone's setup to ensure it is correct and functional for the new technology they instead make a best effort to warn everyone and be as prepared as possible to remedy the problems they know they will encounter.

They've even gotten statistical samplings of success/failure as well as issues and their potential causes and fixes. We as a community here at dbstalk have provided them with that information.

They seem to be about as ready as they can get. I expect the staged rollout of the new channels to begin within the next week.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Standtall29 said:


> Directv is not going to wait on people to reset there equipment. Thats all allot of people need to do. The other thing is a lot of multi switch's is the problem.


well i have done reset's and don't have a Multiswitch and still have the problem, and on only 1 of my 2 HR20's, so i would say that is kind of a bad blanket statement to make, saying that "if people would just do that, that would solve the problem"


----------



## fafner (Sep 22, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> The only way a lot of customers will realize that they even have a problem is when they don't get the channels after they light up. This is especially true if their problem is hardware related.
> 
> D* is not going to delay for months while they address thousands of hardware issues (e.g. incompatible multiswitches, long cable, diplexers, bad/missing BBCs).
> 
> ...


Prety safte bet since that encompases the "end of September" announced daate.

fafner


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

They are not going to delay the HD launch due to a handful of Customers can't see a test channel, that may or may not be D*s fault. If they can get a signal out to the majority it will be done. They are going to start to miss out on a lot of revenue if they kept waiting for this. Not to mention really ticking off their vendors.

This will basically come down to a business decision base on revenue.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

BuggyBoyNYC said:


> From SkyREPORT this AM:
> 
> Smithsonian Debut Boosts DIRECTV's HD
> It's not called "America's Attic" for nothing ... and Wednesday"s *expected* debut of the Smithsonian Channel on DIRECTV will have a little bit of something for everyone. Wolves, fashion, super cars, outhouse races are all slated for the HD offering which will show on DIRECTV's channel 267.
> ...


Expected??

Believe it when I see it.


----------



## grandpaken (Feb 4, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> Let's hope this actually happens... it would be nice to see my Mythbusters, Dirty Jobs, UCLA football, etc.. in HD.


 I can't wait until all the shopping channels are HD...Imagine being able to see the sparkle of a CZ ring, the weave of that Michael Vick jersey...yeah..sure.


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

ddrumman2004 said:


> Expected??
> 
> Believe it when I see it.


Same here


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

txtommy said:


> Until the new channels are launched, most people won't know if they have a problem or not. Other than those on this forum, most customers are unaware of channel 498 or any other testing. Launch the channels and let the phones ring.


They aren't looking to correct all issues with the relatively small forum community so that those subs are good to go. They are correcting the issues with the forum community knowing that if they do so, they will be corrected for all of their subs when they light them up.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

fafner said:


> Prety safte bet since that encompases the "end of September" announced daate.
> 
> fafner


Which begs the question "what is everyone getting so worked up and offended about?" since not one officially announced date has been missed.

Folks are getting tweeked over rumors that fail to materialize.

NOBODY is more anxious to see these channels light up than D*. There is no doubt that they have a full scale marketing blitz ready to roll out concurrently with the new channels going live. I'm sure after all the litigation to date they are more than anxious to smack Comcast and E* over the head with it.

For us it's just entertainment. For D* it is their livelihood.

I'm confident they aren't dragging their feet, that's for sure. They just don't want it to be a debacle either. You don't spend billions to go ahead and shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

If you look back at the poll on results from viewing 9300/9301 - 84+% ended up seeing the channels. Certainly, that's a high enough percentage to start the roll out.

The fact that some people couldn't get 498 beforehand; but, were still able to receive 9300/9301 suggests there were additional software commands sent downstream along with the Guide authorization for the channels.

We're still miles ahead of what DISH viewers went through when they switched to mpg4.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> If you look back at the poll on results from viewing 9300/9301 - 84+% ended up seeing the channels. Certainly, that's a high enough percentage to start the roll out.
> 
> The fact that some people couldn't get 498 beforehand; but, were still able to receive 9300/9301 suggests there were additional software commands sent downstream along with the Guide authorization for the channels.
> 
> We're still miles ahead of what DISH viewers went through when they switched to mpg4.


Seems like a relatively simple business decision. If I had the choice to please 84+% of my customers, versus having to deal with 15% who may have issues, I know what I would do.

Besides, what's the harm in a "soft launch" this week? Except for people like us who frequent the forums, the average customer wouldn't even necessarily be aware of the HD versions being out there yet. They might one day stumble across CNN suddenly filling their screen and have a reaction.

However if what we've heard about Food Network being located at 231-1, that's going to be a whole new issue. "Sir, you have to use the 'dash' key to get the HD version." "Dash key? What's a dash key? I don't have a dash key!!"


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the 498 issue with both HR20s. All I know is if they go live on Weds. and I can't see them I will be very POed!


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

petergaryr said:


> Seems like a relatively simple business decision. If I had the choice to please 84+% of my customers, versus having to deal with 15% who may have issues, I know what I would do.
> 
> Besides, what's the harm in a "soft launch" this week? Except for people like us who frequent the forums, the average customer wouldn't even necessarily be aware of the HD versions being out there yet. They might one day stumble across CNN suddenly filling their screen and have a reaction.
> 
> However if what we've heard about Food Network being located at 231-1, that's going to be a whole new issue. "Sir, you have to use the 'dash' key to get the HD version." "Dash key? What's a dash key? I don't have a dash key!!"


Exactly. I like your idea of a "soft rollout". Just launch a couple of channels "under the radar" one 720p & one 1080i and just watch what happens on the forum here. As a matter of fact, I am surprised they have not done this yet?  They could have left 9300 & 9301 on as a "free preview" or whatever.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

John4924 said:


> Exactly. I like your idea of a "soft rollout". Just launch a couple of channels "under the radar" one 720p & one 1080i and just watch what happens on the forum here. As a matter of fact, I am surprised they have not done this yet?  They could have left 9300 & 9301 on as a "free preview" or whatever.


I think that will be the next step.

This cautious rollout sure makes it look like the previous rollout dates we heard were misinformation, because they had not done any of this testing yet.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I think that will be the next step.
> 
> This cautious rollout sure makes it look like the previous rollout dates we heard were misinformation, because they had not done any of this testing yet.


There is a great deal of evidence out there that the 19th was indeed the planned target date. The testing being done now is likely a result of the last-minute issues that kept them from meeting that target.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> If you look back at the poll on results from viewing 9300/9301 - 84+% ended up seeing the channels. Certainly, that's a high enough percentage to start the roll out.
> 
> The fact that some people couldn't get 498 beforehand; but, were still able to receive 9300/9301 suggests there were additional software commands sent downstream along with the Guide authorization for the channels.
> 
> We're still miles ahead of what DISH viewers went through when they switched to mpg4.


Don't forget that the 84% of the people here have downloaded CE's, added hard drives, networked their machines, added SWM's and generally messed with their equipment much more than the average Joe would ever dream of doing. I would suspect many of the issues people here are having don't exist out in the masses. I have freinds/family with 9 HD systems and they were all able to tune 498 w/o a problem. None of them had a clue untill I made them aware. I suspect the problems are much less than we suspect. Given the number of people this roll out will effect I am glad to see D* make every effort to make it right the first time.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> I have the 498 issue with both HR20s. All I know is if they go live on Weds. and I can't see them I will be very POed!


I don't understand this attitude. It's just misery loves company, I guess. You'll be happier if everybody else is similarly deprived? How will you even know if you have a problem if they don't go ahead with the launch?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

oakwcj said:


> I don't understand this attitude. It's just misery loves company, I guess. You'll be happier if everybody else is similarly deprived? How will you even know if you have a problem if they don't go ahead with the launch?


+1


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

grandpaken said:


> I can't wait until all the shopping channels are HD...Imagine being able to see the sparkle of a CZ ring, the weave of that Michael Vick jersey...yeah..sure.


QVC is already HD-ready. All of their cams (60) are HD...


----------



## BradBrening (Dec 11, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> And if you think D* won't roll something out where there may be lingering issues, look no further than 13 months ago and the rollout of the HR20.


Exactly. I've been chuckling to myself reading these forums over the past weeks whenever I read a post stating that D* wants to make sure everything is just right before they roll HD out. If this were the case, it'd be the *first* time D* waited for absolute quality before they rolled out something - as every single software update to my H20 has been a far cry from stellar. Even with the latest CE release, there are still issues.

There's not been one time since upgrading to HD and being "forced" into D* equipment (rather than third party products) that I've sit back and said contentedly "Now there's some quality work".

Nah, I'm quite sure that the time taken to roll out HD is due to major issues with something or, more likely, synching the rollout with another department - say advertising. In my experience D* wouldn't hesitate to roll out something riddled with bugs as long as it "kinda" works.


----------



## barrytest (Jan 29, 2007)

davring said:


> Don't forget that the 84% of the people here have downloaded CE's, added hard drives, networked their machines, added SWM's and generally messed with their equipment much more than the average Joe would ever dream of doing. I would suspect many of the issues people here are having don't exist out in the masses. I have freinds/family with 9 HD systems and they were all able to tune 498 w/o a problem. None of them had a clue untill I made them aware. I suspect the problems are much less than we suspect. Given the number of people this roll out will effect I am glad to see D* make every effort to make it right the first time.


+1 - My setup is pure vanilla HR20 and I did not have to do anything special to see the test channel or the BBC test channels.

Barry


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

oakwcj said:


> I don't understand this attitude. It's just misery loves company, I guess. You'll be happier if everybody else is similarly deprived? How will you even know if you have a problem if they don't go ahead with the launch?


There is no way that 100% of people are going to properly receive the new channels when they go live. Even assuming the account authorization/billing issues are resolved by then, it is simply a fact that receiving content from the new bird is going to make demands on previously working systems that will not be met, due to issues with dish alignment/multiswitches/wiring/BBCs/etc..

The fact that some people are not seeing 498 even with systems that are apparently properly set up is a bit worrisome. Hopefully the problem can be identified and resolved ASAP. But I do not think it is widespread enough to cause further delays. The damage by not meeting their goal of a September rollout would probably be greater than that resulting from turning the channels on and some people not seeing them.

Of course, all of the above may be colored by the fact that my system is working fine with all the D10 tests


----------



## mhevey (Oct 15, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> Seems like a relatively simple business decision. If I had the choice to please 84+% of my customers, versus having to deal with 15% who may have issues, I know what I would do.
> 
> Besides, what's the harm in a "soft launch" this week? Except for people like us who frequent the forums, the average customer wouldn't even necessarily be aware of the HD versions being out there yet. They might one day stumble across CNN suddenly filling their screen and have a reaction.
> 
> However if what we've heard about Food Network being located at 231-1, that's going to be a whole new issue. "Sir, you have to use the 'dash' key to get the HD version." "Dash key? What's a dash key? I don't have a dash key!!"


Hmm- customers now pay $10 to receive a small number of HD channels without issues. Roll out the new HD channels and they still pay $10 a month but 15-20% dont receive then and start demanding credit/rebates for not receiving the new channels. Or they could wait until most of the problems are solved (still collecting the $10 per month) and then roll out without having to deal with credit/rebate issues but rather the issue of not meeting the timeline they set.

If it is simply a business decision then the "right" decision is which option is projected to cost less- launching and having issues that entail loosing revenue or waiting an possibly loosing revenue.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

> Because it is operating solely as a high-definition channel on DirecTV, only those subscribers with HD DirecTV boxes will be able to see it. DirecTV has 16.3 million customers, but a company spokesman said they don't break down the number that take HD programming.


Well, that sucks, why not make it available to SD customers too?


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> The fact that some people are not seeing 498 even with systems that are apparently properly set up is a bit worrisome. Hopefully the problem can be identified and resolved ASAP. But I do not think it is widespread enough to cause further delays. The damage by not meeting their goal of a September rollout would probably be greater than that resulting from turning the channels on and some people not seeing them.
> 
> Of course, all of the above may be colored by the fact that my system is working fine with all the D10 tests


I'm hoping for a software push tonight or tomorrow night for the rumored Wednesday launch. I really can't see D* pushing the launch into October...


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

IndyMichael said:


> Well, that sucks, why not make it available to SD customers too?


Because SD bandwidth is very tight, and channels have been compressed near the maximum as it is.

SD customers can see existing and new HD-only channels by upgrading their receiver/DVR to HD, even if they don't want to purchase an HDTV display yet.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I agree that the channel launch should happen. The users on this site would be considered a good representative sample of what could happen in the general filed of users. If 84% of the user are good, then launch the channels to give the D* engineers a chance to understand the issues. 

There seem to be too many variables at this point to continue to wait. I am reading that people with 3 LNB dishes are under the impression they can get D10, then you have incorrect multi-switches, diplexing of OTA, dishes not aligned, etc.

It is now almost a case by case issue to get this resolved. And, if the authorizations programs are a problem, isn't better to have a sub work with Tech support and see a real D10 channel as opposed to a test screen?

Come on D*, flip the switch.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

CH 498 + D Website Quotes" By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD. "

If no new HD channels come out the above does not matter or is it false advertising ?


----------



## falken (Jun 14, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> CH 498 + D Website Quotes" By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD. "
> 
> If no new HD channels come out the above does not matter or is it false advertising ?


Its only false advertising if they said it with no intention of it actually happening.

It would have to be, "Hey john, we should tell people we are going to launch the new stations by the end of the month... there is no way in heck we are actually going to it, but lets tell everyone to keep them from switching to cable!"


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

falken said:


> Its only false advertising if they said it with no intention of it actually happening.


Obviously DirecTV has every reason to want it to happen ASAP -- to make customers, content providers, and the investor community happy.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

HoosierBoy said:


> I agree that the channel launch should happen. The users on this site would be considered a good representative sample of what could happen in the general filed of users. If 84% of the user are good, then launch the channels to give the D* engineers a chance to understand the issues.
> 
> There seem to be too many variables at this point to continue to wait. I am reading that people with 3 LNB dishes are under the impression they can get D10, then you have incorrect multi-switches, diplexing of OTA, dishes not aligned, etc.
> 
> ...


This seems to make a lot of sense. Most subscibers will simply call D* once they discover a problem and get a tech out to fix the issue. I do understand the need to get those potential calls down to a minimum in advance via testing.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Strejcek said:


> Don't hold your breath. Remember way back when it was supposed to be the 9th, then the 19th, yadda yadda.


Sorry I'm late, my condolences for your cat, makes us step back and realize things that are really important.


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

John4924 said:


> Yeah...they could set up call centers like my company [a major oil company] uses in india & malaysia! That would fix things up real good! :lol:


Dish already does this...or at least they did when I was a customer last year.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

My H20 on my main TV is working fine with all the tests. My major concern is that I am in the market to pickup another H20 and and HR20 here very shortly for other rooms that will not have phone connections and I am not comfortable they will be "good to go" right out of the box. That being said, I say launch and I will take one working reciever with new channels for the short term!


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

Although I cannot see the 498 slide (after trying every "fix") on my HR20-700, I certainly hope they launch the channels ASAP. I don't support delaying the rollout until ALL issues are fixed. 

I too will be PO'd if I can't get the new channels. AND IT'S NOT BECAUSE 85% ARE, it's will be because I'M NOT. 

Like all the people posting on here, I've been waiting a long time to get the new HD channels. I'm sure it will get worked out, but I've been having this "Christmas Eve" feeling for about a month and it's causing me to become a unruly child!  :lol:


----------



## miller24 (Jun 25, 2007)

Almost 90% of the sample size got the test channels just fine. It's funny that only people not getting the channels say D* will not rollout until everything is fixed.

I saw bring them on and let tech support sort everything out.

10% ain't too shabby! If I could satisfy 90% of my customers, I would be extremely happy.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

If there going to make the Sept Date at all they only have till sunday.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

This ran this morning with a little more specificity:

WASHINGTON (AP) -- The Smithsonian Channel debuts this week after a 10-month delay, bringing the sights of tiny bats, airplanes and Abraham Lincoln's last photos into high-definition sharp focus in a deal with DirecTV.

The new television unit, a joint venture between the Smithsonian Institution and Showtime Networks Inc., planned to announce the DirecTV agreement on Monday.

*Its shows are to begin airing Wednesday for DirecTV customers who subscribe to HD programming.* Network executives said they are working to finalize deals with other carriers soon.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't have a CE on my HR20 that is not receiving 498, and my switch is the standard WB68. Two of my three HD boxes do get the channel.

I say, "Turn em on!" Real live channels would be a much better test when it comes to decoding MPEG4, seems to me.


----------



## rock819 (Mar 13, 2007)

Unless something bad happens i could see them going live on Wednesday i mean that is pretty much the day that they release most new chanels notice i said most not all because there are exceptions to that rule but i could see it happening


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/24/AR2007092400022.html?hpid=entnews


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

John4924 said:


> Seems to me I remember D* making a similar announcement about the History Channel HD, and we all know how well that worked out!


Can we quit killing D* on the History Channel HD when it was the History Channel that made the announcements? I wish people would get over this.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"Dash key? What's a dash key? I don't have a dash key"

-----Whats going on in here
-----_Mr Hart , I Thought I could keep up_
-----You turn it off with this button right here. (Hits large orange button)
-----Were you checked out on this machine?

Anyone?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> "Dash key? What's a dash key? I don't have a dash key"
> 
> -----Whats going on in here
> -----_Mr Hart , I Thought I could keep up_
> ...


Lower left of your remote, just to the left of the zero.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

purtman said:


> Lower left of your remote, just to the left of the zero.


I know, i was referancing a movie quote.
Thanks for the info though


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

MalibuRacing said:


> Although I cannot see the 498 slide (after trying every "fix") on my HR20-700, I certainly hope they launch the channels ASAP. I don't support delaying the rollout until ALL issues are fixed.
> 
> I too will be PO'd if I can't get the new channels. AND IT'S NOT BECAUSE 85% ARE, it's will be because I'M NOT.
> 
> Like all the people posting on here, I've been waiting a long time to get the new HD channels. I'm sure it will get worked out, but I've been having this "Christmas Eve" feeling for about a month and it's causing me to become a unruly child!  :lol:


Me too. God forbid D* waits on dummies like myself or the average D* installer to sort out our problems. If they do we are all doomed to a much longer wait. Took me the better part of two days to find and fix my 498 problem and I'm a rocket scientist compared to the people that D* sends out to my place.

VR


----------



## tallstack (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted but on the guide channel 570 says at 3a.m. pacific 9/26 there will be a briefing on the upcoming hd channels from D*. FWIW.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> I know, i was referancing a movie quote.
> Thanks for the info though


Late night, Monday morning. Great combination! :lol:


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

purtman said:


> Can we quit killing D* on the History Channel HD when it was the History Channel that made the announcements? I wish people would get over this.


Not quite right. It was a joint press release.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4310018


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

oakwcj said:


> I don't understand this attitude. It's just misery loves company, I guess. You'll be happier if everybody else is similarly deprived? How will you even know if you have a problem if they don't go ahead with the launch?


Don't take it so personally. Where did I say I'd be happy if others were deprived? I want them to turn on ASAP but I (me & myself) will be PO'ed if I can't see them and it has nothing to do with you if you can get them. :nono:


----------



## CCDMan (Jul 26, 2007)

> The Smithsonian Channel debuts this week after a 10-month delay, bringing the sights of tiny bats, airplanes and Abraham Lincoln's last photos into high-definition sharp focus in a deal with DirecTV.


Hurray! Finally a new channel for those who want to use their brain.

We have plenty of mindless sports and reality crap already!
I suppose those help pay the bills but that is not exactly a measure of quality - I guess they are a necessary evil.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Thing is the launch is taking so long it's nearly time for the October channel launches (yes I know they aren't for Oct 1, but some documents seemed to point to the 9th I believe).


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

purtman said:


> Late night, Monday morning. Great combination! :lol:


Yep, But i've had 4 cups of coffee....LOL


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> Don't take it so personally. Where did I say I'd be happy if others were deprived? I want them to turn on ASAP but I (me & myself) will be PO'ed if I can't see them and it has nothing to do with you if you can get them. :nono:


I knew what you meant!


----------



## jameswei (Oct 19, 2006)

D* needs to hit customers with at least six or more new HD channels on the first wave of the rollout so the impact will be greater than the news coming from other cable companies adding one or two new HD channels here or there.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

We all have been assuming the HD delay from last week is technical in nature, but might it also be some behind the scenes legal hold up with Boeing or some of the new channels we don't know about?


----------



## CCDMan (Jul 26, 2007)

> might it also be some behind the scenes legal hold up with Boeing or some of the new channels we don't know about?


Sure. Does it matter?


----------



## snafup (Sep 20, 2007)

BuggyBoyNYC said:


> From SkyREPORT this AM:
> 
> Smithsonian Debut Boosts DIRECTV's HD
> It's not called "America's Attic" for nothing ... and Wednesday"s expected debut of the Smithsonian Channel on DIRECTV will have a little bit of something for everyone. Wolves, fashion, super cars, outhouse races are all slated for the HD offering which will show on DIRECTV's channel 267.
> ...


AP supposed to announce the same thing today. Story under Entertainment on WRAL website (this site will not allow me to post URL) More smoke about Wed., hope there's fire.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> CH 498 + D Website Quotes" By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD. "
> 
> If no new HD channels come out the above does not matter or is it false advertising ?


Not at all - by all accounts they do have the feeds they just aren't passing them through. So even now D* "has many of our favorite channels in HD". We don't but they do - just like they said.


----------



## mrjim (Dec 4, 2006)

New HD Channels on 09/26/07 or is it by 09/26/08?


----------



## falken (Jun 14, 2007)

mrjim said:


> New HD Channels on 09/26/07 or is it by 09/26/08?


Nope. 09/26/07.

September 26, 3007.


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

498 looks good other then flickering black once in awhile.audio is superb if only by the same cheesy song looped.

Is there a reason the changed the signal type with these new Mpeg4 d10 stations?Was the old signal type unable to handle as much information?because frankly it seems that the d10 signal strength is a average 10 points lower then the others and they drop even lower if it gets a little rainy outside.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

CCDMan said:


> Hurray! Finally a new channel for those who want to use their brain.
> 
> We have plenty of mindless sports and reality crap already!
> I suppose those help pay the bills but that is not exactly a measure of quality - I guess they are a necessary evil.


Mindless sports? Bite your tongue! I love the History channel and Discovery and Bio but couldn't live without football.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> I agree and until more people can see 498 without an issue, I don't think HDTV will launch.


How would they know who can see 498 or not? That should not be a factor in this.

Thats a loaded question as to how many people know about 498, then know enough to call DTV if they can't see it.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I would also thing that the people on this forum, on average, have much more complex systems that the average D* user. If only a part of the problem that some is having is caused by something in that complexity then a smaller percentage of the average D* customer will have that. I'll bet the average D* customer has 2 TV's - one HD and one DRV if that many.

I think when people find out about the other HD stations D* will face many people who will need new dishes, new boxes etc. Even if things work perfectly from a technical standpoint it will be a mess.


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

techrep said:


> This seems to make a lot of sense. Most subscibers will simply call D* once they discover a problem and get a tech out to fix the issue. I do understand the need to get those potential calls down to a minimum in advance via testing.


Because they want those techs to be available for new installs, not repairs. There will be a huge media blitz trying to get new customers to switch from E* or cable with all the new HD channels. If it's a 6 week wait for an install, many won't switch.


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

oakwcj said:


> I don't understand this attitude. It's just misery loves company, I guess. You'll be happier if everybody else is similarly deprived? How will you even know if you have a problem if they don't go ahead with the launch?


Another +1, fire that bad boy up with live channels and then we'll truely know who has problems and who doesn't.:lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

setiamon said:


> 498 looks good other then flickering black once in awhile.audio is superb if only by the same cheesy song looped.
> 
> Is there a reason the changed the signal type with these new Mpeg4 d10 stations?Was the old signal type unable to handle as much information?because frankly it seems that the d10 signal strength is a average 10 points lower then the others and they drop even lower if it gets a little rainy outside.


It sure sounds like you've got some kind of issue, either with your dish alignment or something else. My 103(b) signals have been mid-90s by and large.


----------



## MichiganFan (Jul 1, 2006)

HoosierBoy said:


> I agree that the channel launch should happen. The users on this site would be considered a good representative sample of what could happen in the general filed of users. If 84% of the user are good, then launch the channels to give the D* engineers a chance to understand the issues.
> 
> There seem to be too many variables at this point to continue to wait. I am reading that people with 3 LNB dishes are under the impression they can get D10, then you have incorrect multi-switches, diplexing of OTA, dishes not aligned, etc.
> 
> ...


Is there anything documented about the required multiswitch? I recently had my system upgraded from the 3LNB/HR10 to the Slimline/HR20. The installer ran everything through the old multiswitch (Trunkline 35-TRDTV48). I haven't been able to get any of the test channels.

If the multiswitch is the problem, this needs to be documented in the DTV site - it currently only states that you need the box, the dish and the BBCs. The rep on the phone said the old multiswitch should work. I don't know if I have bad BBCs. I have a tech due to arrive any time now to take a look.

Does anyone know if I can run my HR20 straight from the dish and my other units (2 SD 2-line Tivos) through the multiswitch (if the multiswitch is the problem)?

Everything else comes in fine.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

falken said:


> Its only false advertising if they said it with no intention of it actually happening.
> 
> It would have to be, "Hey john, we should tell people we are going to launch the new stations by the end of the month... there is no way in heck we are actually going to it, but lets tell everyone to keep them from switching to cable!"


And you don't think that could have gone on? :scratch:

Hate to sound like a conspiracy theorist, but at any company I have ever worked for, if anyone leaked documents or told consumers things we have been told over the phone, they would have been fired in short order.

The constant leaking of info, all of it wrong, is an accident? Maybe, but who knows? Would be really interesting to see what a jury in a class-action fraud case would think of it. Remember, this is the D* that has lost several false advertising suits lately (think of the ones they lost in the past month or so with Comcrap.)

One thing for sure, with all the hype re: HD, the stock prices were up for DTV and the market is down for them lately, but if they don't deliver soon, look for it to take a tumble. That can make for a really interesting stockholder's meeting. You have to remember that NOBODY owns 100% of D*, so there may be some very irritated investors, in fact you can bank on it.

Somehow, after almost 40 years in the electronics and software business, it is simply amazing to me that D* apparently did not bother to test this better before they got this far into the process. It was not exactly an unknown. Look for those responsible for this to be sent packing, a new CIO would not surprise me at all.

How soon will they deliver? If their history is any indication, maybe the end of the year would be a much better target than the end of September.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

MichiganFan said:


> Is there anything documented about the required multiswitch? I recently had my system upgraded from the 3LNB/HR10 to the Slimline/HR20. The installer ran everything through the old multiswitch (Trunkline 35-TRDTV48). I haven't been able to get any of the test channels.
> 
> If the multiswitch is the problem, this needs to be documented in the DTV site - it currently only states that you need the box, the dish and the BBCs. The rep on the phone said the old multiswitch should work. I don't know if I have bad BBCs. I have a tech due to arrive any time now to take a look.
> 
> ...


That switch will NOT work, period. It is not a wideband-compatible switch. A call to Directv Tech Support (not the first-tier CSRs) should confirm that, and they should send someone out to replace it free if you've had an HD upgrade that ddin't replace the switch at the time).


----------



## drisner (Jun 8, 2007)

MichiganFan said:


> Is there anything documented about the required multiswitch? I recently had my system upgraded from the 3LNB/HR10 to the Slimline/HR20. The installer ran everything through the old multiswitch (Trunkline 35-TRDTV48). I haven't been able to get any of the test channels.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can run my HR20 straight from the dish and my other units (2 SD 2-line Tivos) through the multiswitch (if the multiswitch is the problem)?


AFAIK, no. All four lines from the satellite have to go into the multiswitch.


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

MichiganFan said:


> Is there anything documented about the required multiswitch? I recently had my system upgraded from the 3LNB/HR10 to the Slimline/HR20. The installer ran everything through the old multiswitch (Trunkline 35-TRDTV48). I haven't been able to get any of the test channels.
> 
> If the multiswitch is the problem, this needs to be documented in the DTV site - it currently only states that you need the box, the dish and the BBCs. The rep on the phone said the old multiswitch should work. I don't know if I have bad BBCs. I have a tech due to arrive any time now to take a look.
> 
> ...


I've had the HR20 since shortly after it's inception. Thanks to this forum I knew when they came out to install mine and the new 5 LNB dish that for me to be MPEG4 future proof they needed to bring me a new multiswitch. I specifically told the CSR to make sure they brought a WB68, because of this forum. Every test has passed for me so far on both receivers with really old BBC's. I chalk most of the bad issues up to bad installs etc. They need to get their CSR's, web site, and installers with the program.


----------



## mattw (Sep 28, 2006)

MichiganFan said:


> Is there anything documented about the required multiswitch? I recently had my system upgraded from the 3LNB/HR10 to the Slimline/HR20. The installer ran everything through the old multiswitch (Trunkline 35-TRDTV48). I haven't been able to get any of the test channels.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


The Zinwell WB68 is the multiswitch you need. Your current multiswitch will be the first source of trouble and you will not be able to test the BBC's with that switch in place. Also, I believe all four lines must be attached the the multiswitch. To test your dish & BBC's you may want to go straight from the dish the the HR20. Unhook all four lines from your current switch then use barrel connectors to connect two of the dish lines to the HR 20 lines.


----------



## snafup (Sep 20, 2007)

deepthinker said:


> Another +1, fire that bad boy up with live channels and then we'll truely know who has problems and who doesn't.:lol:


My installer ( in Raleigh, NC) said last week that his company is expecting 70,000+ calls after the new HD launch due to hardware problems like old cable connections and dish realighnment. He's considering a little 12 month vacation.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

mhevey said:


> Hmm- customers now pay $10 to receive a small number of HD channels without issues. Roll out the new HD channels and they still pay $10 a month but 15-20% dont receive then and start demanding credit/rebates for not receiving the new channels. Or they could wait until most of the problems are solved (still collecting the $10 per month) and then roll out without having to deal with credit/rebate issues but rather the issue of not meeting the timeline they set.
> 
> If it is simply a business decision then the "right" decision is which option is projected to cost less- launching and having issues that entail loosing revenue or waiting an possibly loosing revenue.


Well, I would suspect that regardless of the issues with a few people, D* will launch before September 30th. They've put out too much publicity on the website and in the trades to no deliver. Now THAT, would be a problem.


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

djzack67 said:


> "Dash key? What's a dash key? I don't have a dash key"
> 
> -----Whats going on in here
> -----_Mr Hart , I Thought I could keep up_
> ...


haven't seen anyone bite, so I will . . . 9-5?


----------



## MichiganFan (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I had to INSIST that I needed a new multiswitch. He came in with the canned answer that the channels aren't on yet. I imagine this will be a big problem if other installs went like mine. The only reason why I knew to ask was because of this forum. I'll update when he finishes.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

MIKE0616 said:


> And you don't think that could have gone on?


No I don't. And I have worked in and for (as a consulltant) many large companies.

The 19th target date was not a "leak," it is clear that CSRs were authorized to give that date to customers who inquired. It is just as clear that a last minute issue derailed meeting that target.

Should they have tested all parts of the system better? It appears so...but we don't really know.

Even with the issues that have happened, I would be very surprised if the channels are not launched before the end of September. They have announced it to customers (website, channel 498), the investment community, and the program providers. They have tested sending us channels from D10 and it worked well for the great majority.

Time will tell, of course.


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll believe it when it see it. I'm not even excited about this anymore.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh yes you are. You can't fool us :lol:


----------



## TomDavis (May 16, 2007)

Charlie!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MichiganFan said:


> Thanks for the info. I had to INSIST that I needed a new multiswitch. He came in with the canned answer that the channels aren't on yet. I imagine this will be a big problem if other installs went like mine. The only reason why I knew to ask was because of this forum. I'll update when he finishes.


Insisting is good. Actually, channel 498 is on so them saying "the channels aren't on yet" is incorrect. It is true that 498 is a test channel, but so what. If you can't get the test channel then how can they expect you to get the rest of them.

Please, do not let an installer or a CSR fool you into thinking that a non-wideband multiswitch will work to receive the new HD channels. For most people, this will mean either a *Zinwell WB68* or a *Zinwell WB616* multiswitch. If you do not need a multiswitch (4 or less tuners), then that is OK as well. But if you have more than 4 tuners and you want to watch HD on your HR20, H20 or H21, then you will need one of the two Zinwell multiswitches that I mentioned.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

TomDavis said:


> Charlie!


Heh.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> No I don't. And I have worked in and for (as a consulltant) many large companies.
> 
> The 19th target date was not a "leak," it is clear that CSRs were authorized to give that date to customers who inquired. It is just as clear that a last minute issue derailed meeting that target.
> 
> ...


You don't authorize info that you are not sure of, that is the poster child for *BAD BUSINESS*. Alienating customers and the press it generates is not something that any company I worked for would have tolerated, and yes, I worked for some of the largest electronics companies in the world. The issues should have been addressed long ago and *any* shop of professionals would have done that.

Wall Street are the ones I can see them really wanting to please as of this time. They are having trouble with the feds on the stock exchange with Rupie, have lost several lawsuits, growth has slowed down for new service, etc. This is NOT the kind of news that Wall Street likes (take my word as a retired exec of a Fortune 100 company, WS does matter.)

And, yep, time will tell, glad I ditched my holdings before the crash.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

davring said:


> I suspect the problems are much less than we suspect.


Ditto here except for this statement. The sampling here at DBSTalk, is what you would say the cream of the crop. Once you bring this out to the general public, I would think that the percentage of people who have problems will increase significantly.

Like you, I helped family and friends (6 systems) last week. Out of the 7 systems (including mine), I encountered 2 with the 498 Black/Grey problem, and 1 that needed dish alignment (then 498). What is odd, this 3 systems have 2 HR 20- 700 each. One would get everything (480-481-498) and the other wouldn't show the 498.

All 7 except one are AT9, wb68, and HR20s. The other does not have the wb68. We do not have OTA in our area.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

I miss the "anticipation" thread. Can we use this as the HD on wed, anticipation thread?  I have seen most of the usual suspects allready (even EAGLEPC)


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

MIKE0616 said:


> You don't authorize info that you are not sure of


I am not disagreeing with that. I was very surprised that they were giving out that date...but it was clear that CSRs were working from a script, not "free-lancing" as they sometimes do.

It was out of character for DirecTV and I don't think we'll see it again.

On the other hand, nothing is 100% sure until it is actually live. Obviously they were highly confident; unfortunately overconfident as things turned out.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the only reason they went ahead with announcing the intended launch date was so customers would fully appreciate the urgency behind making sure they had the B-Band converters installed. Something the CSRs have been checking on for months.

But we know D*'s history, and if they didn't fully expect it to be a good date, they wouldn't have said anything. But as they know (which is why they normally pre-announce nothing firm) sh*t happens - and in this case, it did.

D* has managed to maintain their "HD leader" status with the general public and held onto their HD customer base for 3 years - there's no reason to think that they suddenly changed their policy of pre-announcing launch dates because they needed to appease, or lead on, those same customers that have stuck around this long.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

On this topic, if God forbid something goes wrong on Wednesday, are we in the wait from another week then, since Wednesday seems to be pegged as the window of opportunit?


----------



## MichiganFan (Jul 1, 2006)

I am getting the test channels now after the multiswitch was replaced with a 6x8. This REALLY needs to be documented! I know I wasn't the only dish installed that day. Thanks again everybody!


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

:biggthump


MichiganFan said:


> I am getting the test channels now after the multiswitch was replaced with a 6x8. This REALLY needs to be documented! I know I wasn't the only dish installed that day. Thanks again everybody!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

MichiganFan said:


> I am getting the test channels now after the multiswitch was replaced with a 6x8. This REALLY needs to be documented! I know I wasn't the only dish installed that day. Thanks again everybody!


Great!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> You don't authorize info that you are not sure of, that is the poster child for BAD BUSINESS.


Hmm. Too bad reality often interferes.



> The best laid plans of mice and men . . .





> Life is what happens when you're busy making other plans.





> No plan ever survives the first contact with the enemy.


There are others. I'll let you find those yourself if you're interested.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Dusty said:


> On this topic, if God forbid something goes wrong on Wednesday, are we in the wait from another week then, since Wednesday seems to be pegged as the window of opportunit?


Probably but who knows? I don't think anyone on this board knows for sure


----------



## mello 1 (Nov 11, 2006)

When these new HD channels show up, will they replace their SD versions or will there be both on the channel guide?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

techrep said:


> I miss the "anticipation" thread. Can we use this as the HD on wed, anticipation thread?  I have seen most of the usual suspects allready (even EAGLEPC)


The anticipation thread was so far off topic that it was becoming problematic. Let's try to stay on topic and keep proper decorum.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> The anticipation thread was so far off topic that it was becoming problematic. Let's try to stay on topic and keep proper decorum.


Boy you aren't kidding but blame D* for that for not launching the new channels:lol:


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

mello 1 said:


> When these new HD channels show up, will they replace their SD versions or will there be both on the channel guide?


You actually have the choice within the settings to how you want to set that up

You can hide the SD simulcasts if you want


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The anticipation thread was so far off topic that it was becoming problematic. Let's try to stay on topic and keep proper decorum.


Ok, then let me say that I HOPE Wed is the day for the new HD channels (but I am still anticipating)


----------



## pattcap (Sep 24, 2006)

HD in LA said:


> I'll believe it when it see it. I'm not even excited about this anymore.


+1


----------



## pattcap (Sep 24, 2006)

LDLemu4U said:


> Ditto here except for this statement. The sampling here at DBSTalk, is what you would say the cream of the crop. Once you bring this out to the general public, I would think that the percentage of people who have problems will increase significantly.


This aspect can be equally argued from the other angle. Many people have only a single setup, and with no equipment between the dish and the receiver, they should be good to go.

I would say if the problems come out to 5% to 8% they will be pretty happy, 90% success at anything is pretty darn good.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

pattcap said:


> This aspect can be equally argued from the other angle. Many people have only a single setup, and with no equipment between the dish and the receiver, they should be good to go.
> 
> I would say if the problems come out to 5% to 8% they will be pretty happy, 90% success at anything is pretty darn good.


I like those odds as long as it means that there is a 90% chance that some of the new HD channels will air on WED. :lol:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I am not disagreeing with that. I was very surprised that they were giving out that date...but it was clear that CSRs were working from a script, not "free-lancing" as they sometimes do.
> 
> It was out of character for DirecTV and I don't think we'll see it again.
> 
> On the other hand, nothing is 100% sure until it is actually live. Obviously they were highly confident; unfortunately overconfident as things turned out.


C,mon bwaldron,

You really don't think this is going to happen again? I know, I know. They meant to but "the plan changed". At the least that will surely happen many more times.

Hopefully we're all set for a launch.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Dusty said:


> On this topic, if God forbid something goes wrong on Wednesday, are we in the wait from another week then, since Wednesday seems to be pegged as the window of opportunit?


I'm gonna plan on October 26th being the new launch date and be really, really surprised if I see any new HD channels before that.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

glennb said:


> I'm gonna plan on October 26th being the new launch date and be really, really surprised if I see any new HD channels before that.


Of what year? :lol:


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

For the poster that asked, no you can't run your HR20 off the dish and the other ones off the switch since the switch in that configuration would be unable to select the appropriate sat, and you'll be disabling two of the feeds.

HOWEVER, if you want to have *something* while waiting for the installer to bring the right switch (or, just pick one up on ebay, they take 5 minutes to install) you can use 4 barrel connectors to drive 2 units - the HR20 and one of the SD Tivos - directly from the dish. Just jump them accross, bypassing the switch completely.


----------



## ikeb (Aug 7, 2007)

now that network tv channels (abc, nbc and cbs) have launced their new seasons, which i normally never watch, i've lost interest in the new hd channels. too bad because discovery, etc were my favorites.

so - i'll just get used to watching network junk for a while and if the new channels come on - great - if not, its ok with me.


----------

